# My New Book



## mackguyver (Oct 25, 2013)

I wanted to share my new photo book with my fellow CR forum members. The subject is a state park about 2 miles from my house that has one of the top gardens in the southern United States. I started shooting there here and again mostly out of convenience, but after 4 years, I decided it was time to put the flower macros, landscapes, and other photos into a book. I foolishly decided I wanted to name the flowers, thinking it wouldn't be too hard. I was so wrong, and if I had to do it again, I would have taken photos of the leaves, stems, petals, etc. because flowers are really hard to identify with all of the cultivation and hybridization growers have done. 

There are three *free* ways to read it from the link below:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Click on the red "Read Now" banner on the cover of the book to read it right in your browser
[*]Click "Buy Digital" button to _purchase_ the *free* eBook and download a 20MB PDF for viewing on PC / Android
[*]Click "Buy Digital" button to _purchase_ the *free* eBook and then download the MagCloud app from iTunes for viewing on iPad / iPhone
[/list]

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/648136

You can buy the printed version as well.


----------

